# New Steyr AUG!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got this in last Friday. Sold my 2nd PS90 to fund it...

My optic came in today... Just waiting on my sling....

I previously had an MSAR AUG - now, I have the real deal... A Steyr AUG!!!


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice gun, what optics did you choose?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mepro 21 Reflex sight... Has fiber optic/tritium. Finally an optic with no batteries.

It is the NEWEST version of the Mepro 21 - Revision "M"

Much less washout. I got the one with the triangle reticle.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty sweet! Congrats!

What's the barrel length on that version? I can't eyeball estimate the length the way I can on ARs and such...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe it is 16" (most of it is internal). I haven't measured it. But, it's the shortest civilian version it comes with


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I believe it is 16" (most of it is internal). I haven't measured it. But, it's the shortest civilian version it comes with


Isn't the shortest legal length for a rifle BBL for BAFTE 16"?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus24 said:


> Isn't the shortest legal length for a rifle BBL for BAFTE 16"?


That is correct. 16" barrel and 26" overall length from front to back.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> What's the barrel length on that version? I can't eyeball estimate the length the way I can on ARs and such...


Ok, looked it up:

16" (18.375" with flash hider)
Chrome-lined bore including chamber


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Definitely a compact package. Looks like it would be great for constantly-in-and-out-of-a-vehicle use, among other things.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Added a couple things:









Ps90:









The pair:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We don't like you anymore Ship! :mrgreen: Where'd you get that beauty?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ordered it on Guns America from a gunstore in AZ...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I know they are not cheap but I'd like to look into getting one. PM me info if you don't mind.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I shot ya that PM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck, you never cease to amaze me with your gun collection. Mine is pedestrian by comparison. Nice rifles.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish we could get Steyr's in Canada. I love those things.

Cannon


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> I wish we could get Steyr's in Canada. I love those things.
> 
> Cannon


I hear ya...

But, you guys have had Tavors for a long time, though. People here were jealous of that for a long time. They finally just came here


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the AUG! Are the triggers still long and snarky, though? The one thing I didnt like--well, that and I couldnt 'corner' as well with the AUG as I could with an M4, but that was probablye training as much as anything else. NICe gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the trigger doesn't bother me. It is what it is. Same as it has always been.

I have a PS90 - not known for having the greatest trigger. And, I can shoot 1/2" groups at 50 yards if I really try.

The trigger is fine for me.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Wish i had one. What was the post panic price that you paid for your AUG?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$2100. But, I got 5 mags with mine, instead of just the 1.

30 round mags are typically $40. And 42 round mags are typically $45. Considering I got Three 30 rounders and two 42 rounders, that was a fair deal. Put the actual cost of the rifle around the $1999 mark is should have been. 

Given the time I bought it with the price madness, I got a good deal


----------

